# Rescue dogs are the best!



## Jack Zavada (Aug 21, 2013)

Louie, pictured here, is my second rescue dog. He's a sweet little creature of unknown breeding and LOVES to be petted. He was found abandoned, and I adopted him. He's a yodeler and when I stop on our walks too long to talk with someone, he commences yodeling to get me moving.  I got him in October 2012 and believe he's about 2 years old.

Jack Zavada


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

He's very cute, jack! I'm sure he loves to be petted because he knows you rescued him. I bet you have great times together.


----------

